# The Scorpion in work clothes



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

When I described the hard use Scorpion I was going to make for myself, I got an order for that exact thing... So I made this one to go to Tasmania.... and it turned out exactly how I hoped it would. Looks like I'm going to have to make yet another one sometime soon so I can have one...

This one is a real good hard use grade of slingshot. Everything on this one is about as tough as you can get... and it looks pretty nice too. Nothing over the top with this one, no expensive artistic embellishments and it's the type of slingshot you won't feel angst at taking on a rough hunting trip through the woods.
Even though this one isn't made from rare woods and doesn't have any mammoth ivory inlaid in it... it's still super accurate. Literally the second shot I did with this one lit a match from about 35' feet away. I imagine it's going to get some real good useage against the varmints and birds at the ranch it's going to.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

As professional as it gets. The slingshot enthusiasts dream.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Just Wow is all I can say ! What a fantastic slingshot !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You say it is not fancy, but that thing still looks the cat's a$$. You have done a great job with it, and I am sure the customer will be pleased.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Charles said:


> You say it is not fancy, but that thing still looks the cat's a$$. You have done a great job with it, and I am sure the customer will be pleased. *wish I was the customer.*


FIFY


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's fantastic!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great looking slingshot. i can see as to why its accurate.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This is what regular slingshots want to be when they grow up.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Very Nice.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

This is cool looking yes I got a lot to learn WOW this is great looking .... Scrambler84


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant job bill!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Just noticed the scorpion logo ... nice touch.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys.
I'm really liking this one's brother. It generally takes me marginally longer to cut out and shape two slingshots as it does one, so long as I do them at the same time... so I had cut and shaped another at the same time and I was going to finish at a later date. Well, I was doing some finish work on a bunch of other semicustoms yesterday and went on ahead and finished the brother at the same time... It shoots pretty well too. There's going to be a dent put in the varmint population around here pretty soon:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's a professional slingshot!


----------



## valleyshifter (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow! unbelievable! Great Job!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a real sweet shooter.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## ssssSnake (Nov 29, 2011)

Were not worthy.

sssssssssSweet sssssssling and shooting prowessssssssss!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have to say Bill, to quote a familiar member here, affectionately speaking of course; "you are a freak of nature with your shooting."


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

An Artistic Masterpiece!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I want one of those to take to work with me everyday I work in landscaping I need tough stuff


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Beauty of a slingshot! Your shooting is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Super cool! Have to shoot it while drinking some Scorpion Anejo Mezcal!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful sling!!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

a slingshot that you can trust, right?


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow man, I like it!


----------

